# What do you do with fish leftovers?



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I always seem to have a fillet or 2 leftover when I cook. I have 3 ways of using them, but looking for some more variety. What do YOU do with them?

My options (and I love all 3) are:

1.fish sandwich for lunch

2.chunk up the leftovers and add to soup (like cream of celery)

3.fish tacos (with sauteed onion, green and hot peppers, and an envelope of taco seasoning)

Last night we had snowy grouper tacos... OH, BABY!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

1 & 3 sounds great to me!!!:letsdrink I usually just warm it up and eat it like the previous day:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fish Sammich


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Sandmich and Dip


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Cold fish sandwich for breakfast.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll go with Dylan on this, either sammich or dip


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Fish Tacos! Made some last night - a little leftover Mahi, some Louisiana seasoning, my wife's best coleslaw with a couple teaspoons of sugar added, small flour tortillas and Louisiana Remoulade sauce and we're good to go....



Served it up with some calamari cut up and dipped in milk and egg, battered in shrimp fry and popped in the fryer for 3 minutes at 375.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Bought a 5Lb Red Snapper yesterday at Joe Patties.

Baked it and we ate well

I deboned the rest today and put in a home made Oyster Stew

Ingredients
1/2 cup butter
1 cup minced celery
3 tablespoons minced shallots
1 quart half-and-half cream
2 (12 ounce) containers fresh shucked oysters, undrained
salt and ground black pepper to taste
1 pinch cayenne pepper, or to taste
Directions
1.Melt the butter in a large skillet over medium heat, and cook the celery and shallots until shallots are tender. 
2.Pour half-and-half into a large pot over medium-high heat. Mix in the butter, celery, and shallot mixture. Stir continuously. When the mixture is almost boiling,
pour the oysters and their liquid into the pot. Season with salt, pepper, and cayenne pepper. Stir continuously until the oysters curl at the ends. When the oysters curl the stew is finished cooking; turn off the heat and serve


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I eat my left over fish for breakfast<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I love cold fish in the morning especially fried!!!!!!!!


----------

